
What if the aliens we are looking for are A.I.? - chwolfe
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160922-what-if-the-aliens-we-are-looking-for-are-ai
======
marmot777
The possibilities are endless. What if the AI you're looking for is spirit?
:-)

